# Feb. 12. The return of Bill Maher



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Are you in despair from having lost your job?
Did you lose your retirement funds in the stock market?
Are you in such a funk that you think of suicide?

DON'T KILL YOURSELF!! Bill Maher returns to HBO on Friday, Feb. 12. You now have something to live for.
Besides, if you end it all you will not be able to watch Real Time anymore. A fate worse than death!


NOTICE: Yikes, I made a mistake. It's not Feb. 12, it's a week later, Feb. 19. Can a moderator correct that?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, he does have a live special on HBO on Feb. 13th, too.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

jaydro said:


> Well, he does have a live special on HBO on Feb. 13th, too.


Did anyone else notice that HBO never put up their usual "Live" caption during the initial broadcast? Does anyone know if that was an oversight, or was it not actually live? (I know they taped a Friday night show, too.)


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

He's also on Larry King live on the 16th of Feb


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

oh tomorrow? whew, I thought I forgot to set it up.

BTW, Bill Maher's show is available as a podcast too...


----------

